# reporting 'on the black' worker



## hofner (Jan 27, 2012)

anyone know the process of reporting someone living and earning a decent 'cash in hand' wage for property maintenance and pool cleaning, etc, also getting revenue from rental property in the uk but claiming and receiving benefits frpom spanish system at the same time?

preferably anonymous, the person is rather nasty at the best of times.

thanks.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Probably the local hacienda office... or policia local.. denuncia?


----------



## hofner (Jan 27, 2012)

*denuncia*



steve_in_spain said:


> Probably the local hacienda office... or policia local.. denuncia?


sadly a denuncia has your name on it - not very anonymous.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

hofner said:


> sadly a denuncia has your name on it - not very anonymous.


no? ah ok, dunno, never done one, but I'm sure hacienda have some kind of "dobbing them in" department..and i am sure that is anonymous... or at least they would not pass on the details...

hows your spanish?


----------



## hofner (Jan 27, 2012)

es suficiente, gracias!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

hofner said:


> es suficiente, gracias!


well go to your local hacienda office, they usually have a reception person who you can explain what you want and they will then see you to the best department or tell you where to go or who to call!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Dont denounce anyone regardless of your personel feelings just dont accosiate yourself with the said person once you do this even the your friends will look at you in a different light its not worth it 
As for working black i would say the mass population does this and he must have been employed in spain to claim paro etc etc
A guy i know was denounced for working here and he accused a friend of doing it 
It was not the friend but his next door neighbour 
Lost a good mate and the people that denounced him are always avoided in conversations as you dont know if theyll do the same to you
Just avoid him


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonyinspain said:


> Dont denounce anyone regardless of your personel feelings just dont accosiate yourself with the said person once you do this even the your friends will look at you in a different light its not worth it
> As for working black i would say the mass population does this and he must have been employed in spain to claim paro etc etc
> A guy i know was denounced for working here and he accused a friend of doing it
> It was not the friend but his next door neighbour
> ...


I agree, you won't be mr popular if you drop someone in it and yes many are working in the black BUT we are in a country where the government is crippled, has no cash, and ultimately if someone is indeed working then they should not be claiming paro and taking it from someone else who needs it. I think that although its tough in Spain being self employed, its the scum that do it on the black that underprice and take the work form the poor genuine people who are working hard, paying their dues and struggling to be competitive. 

Frankly, it makes my blood boil when I have paid £250 a month in autonomy, 22% tax, IVA etc and then people come along, claim benefits, declare nothing and undercut the hell form my prices and win the clients!


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Steve i totally agree with you mate 
I have been here 8yrs never been back to uk and paid autonamo 
I cant get anything from no free dinners no trasport nothing !!!
I have never had a penny off the spanish system and when i asked they said thwy was that short they are taking it off people that are already claiming 
I know exactly how you feel i feel really let down with the spanish system of taking but not giving but denuncias are really nasty 
And its not that the guy does not deserve it
Its the fallout after wards thats the problem
All the best
Tony


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tonyinspain said:


> Steve i totally agree with you mate
> I have been here 8yrs never been back to uk and paid autonamo
> I cant get anything from no free dinners no trasport nothing !!!
> I have never had a penny off the spanish system and when i asked they said thwy was that short they are taking it off people that are already claiming
> ...


I presume thats why the OP wanted to know how to do it anonymously !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Problem with doing something like this is hat you better be whiter than white yourself.
The backlash even if you pass on the information anonymously could be quiet nasty and long lived.


----------



## Grimace (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, I wouldn't do it if I were you. Sounds like more trouble than it's worth. If I had a euro for every case of tax evasion and black economy dealings I've seen here, I'd be able to bail this country out myself.
_
Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr._


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Grimace said:


> If I had a euro for every case of tax evasion and black economy dealings I've seen here, I'd be able to bail this country out myself.
> _
> Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr._


lol thats avery good point!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

try taking your right leg and passing it over your left shoulder and flossing your teeth with your big toe........ when you can begin to visualise this.....you might have a chance of understanding Spanish property law


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Grimace said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't do it if I were you. Sounds like more trouble than it's worth. If I had a euro for every case of tax evasion and black economy dealings I've seen here, I'd be able to bail this country out myself.
> _
> Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr._


Just in case you were wondering, as I was...
Agua que no has de beber déjala correr | Expresiones españolas para Erasmus en apuros
I knew this one about water
_Puedes llevar el caballo al agua pero no hacerle beber_
but that's another 
_Kettle of fish_


----------



## hofner (Jan 27, 2012)

indeed - that's exactly why i don't want to denounce them - oh well! 

p.s. it's bad enough this person is ripping off the state, but what makes it worse is that this person also rips off their fellow human beings too.

i believe in karma but it takes a long time in most cases.


----------

